

AppSumo: GinzaMetrics (YC S10) — 1 year Starter plan: $17 - ashleyw
http://appsumo.com/?ginzametrics

======
scrrr
This is spam..

~~~
ashleyw
I have no affiliation with AppSumo or GinzaMetrics. I just thought people
might be interested in a great deal from a YC company.

------
camz
How is this vs seomoz?

